# turn offs.



## biibii (Aug 22, 2015)

mines toe hair.
like lesbians with toe hair is a no.


----------



## Llust (Aug 22, 2015)

feet in general just disgust me, but its hard to avoid since everyone has them haha


----------



## biibii (Aug 22, 2015)

Soushi said:


> feet in general just disgust me, but its hard to avoid since everyone has them haha



my sister has a fear of feet and one christmas my mom held her down while my cosuin stuck her feet in her face and she started bawling lmfao


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

Soushi said:


> feet in general just disgust me, but its hard to avoid since everyone has them haha



Yeah ;w;


----------



## Albuns (Aug 22, 2015)

Never heard of toe hair before, sounds odd.

For me, it'd have to be... being too curious, I guess?
Or rather, asking too many unneeded questions.


----------



## Llust (Aug 22, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> my sister has a fear of feet and one christmas my mom held her down while my cosuin stuck her feet in her face and she started bawling lmfao



oh my gosh, i wish i was there to see that haha


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 22, 2015)

I get like three toe hairs on my big toes, but they get really long. I just have them waxed when my legs get waxed. Some places want to charge extra for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I noticed my biggest turn off is big beards. Hate them so much.


----------



## himeki (Aug 22, 2015)

Short people. I feel so mean but honestly I don't like looking down at people (im really tall) and I don't like it when short people make mean comments like "whats the weather like up there" etc sooooo


----------



## ams (Aug 22, 2015)

People who treat others badly, are prejudiced, or drink/use drugs. So basically everybody turns me off.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 22, 2015)

people with big egos/cocky idiots

smokers (idc about other drugs, but my asthma reacts a lot when you ****ing smoke in public)

those ppl in group projects that never do anything

lazy people

bigots
and beards. if u got a beard we aint dating

i love glasses tho.. if u wear glasses might make an exception

also if u have a bad fashion sense


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 22, 2015)

ams said:


> People who treat others badly, are prejudiced, or drink/use drugs. So basically everybody turns me off.


You have such a positive view of people!


----------



## biibii (Aug 22, 2015)

homophobia


----------



## Corrie (Aug 22, 2015)

Smoking or drug use.
Rude people and people with huge egos.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 22, 2015)

Immediate turn-offs are guys with extreme amounts of body hair.

Other turn-offs would be poor hygiene, slobbiness, long facial hair, guys any more than a head shorter than me (but that's really rare lmao), and guys who only wear the same type of outfit everyday.


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 22, 2015)

Transphobia, being racist, being oblivious to racism, and snobby classist remarks.

No, really. That's it.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 22, 2015)

try hards


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 22, 2015)

myself

- - - Post Merge - - -

yeah I would actually make a post but I'd literally just describe myself


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 22, 2015)

BAD BREATH. If your breath is stanky, I will try to avoid you at all costs. 

Basically bad hygiene is a huge turn off. Along with a crappy personality and no sense of humor.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 22, 2015)

i ****in hate feet


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 22, 2015)

Nail biting, walk around the house with your bare feet (pls put socks on, feet are gross), smoking.

If you do any of these I will not be your spicy mama.


----------



## wassop (Aug 22, 2015)

i don't know why but i have a problem with feet they have to be very groomed


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so glad I'm not the only one who hates feet tbh.

#BanFeet #RiotAgainstFeet


----------



## radical6 (Aug 22, 2015)

ALSO IF YOU DONT TAKE YOUR SHOES OFF AT THE DOOR AND WALK AROUND MY HOUSE WITH UR SHOES ON GET OUT!!


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 22, 2015)

(why does everyone here hate feet LOL)

so my turn offs are
- HUGE BEARDS and body hair
- sexist/prejudice/homophobic/disrespectful etc.
- people who hate animated movies or say they're "for children"
- smokers ugh
- people that pretty much worship sports
- those that don't like animals
- bad hygiene/doing gross things


----------



## Rasha (Aug 22, 2015)

guys who look like this


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 22, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> guys who look like this
> 
> View attachment 144169



Pretty sure thats a major turn ON


----------



## SockHead (Aug 22, 2015)

negi vibes!!!


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> guys who look like this
> 
> View attachment 144169



Yeah, people shouldn't try and be a hunk and stuff v( ‘.’ )v


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 22, 2015)

Extremely religious people. Like if you're going to shove your god down anyone's throat, it will not be mine. 
Stupid people. (I mean like "wow racism in america still exists??!!" stupid not "I failed the test" stupid.)
People who don't want to understand depression, anxiety... just mental illnesses in general. It's one thing to become educated, but to not want to hear anything of it, frick you. 

and crap like that. otherwise, my turnoffs are pretty like... hard because I have to lower my standards since the guy I fell in love with is one of a kind :')


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 22, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> BAD BREATH. If your breath is stanky, I will try to avoid you at all costs.
> 
> Basically bad hygiene is a huge turn off. Along with a crappy personality and no sense of humor.



Pretty much this.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 22, 2015)

Killing things. If you want to be with me, you have to put up with me taking spiders away instead of killing them.


----------



## Azza (Aug 22, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Short people. I feel so mean but honestly I don't like looking down at people (im really tall) and I don't like it when short people make mean comments like "whats the weather like up there" etc sooooo



When that happens, say "cloudy with a chance of rain" and spit on them


----------



## biibii (Aug 22, 2015)

people that post sexual poctures online like literally p0rn and then caption it as
"mood" or "missing this"
like especially girls, youre a woman and thats why we are constantly getting demeaned and you wonder why sh1tty guys date you like what the ***


----------



## tomothy (Aug 22, 2015)

anyone who is 
- trans/homophobic
- sexist/racist 
- extremely judgmental 
- bad hygiene (take a shower jfc)
- giant bushy beards 
- really long body hair  
- smokers/alcoholic/drug users
- mean to children 
- and probably more haha


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 22, 2015)

Misogyny is an instant turn off for me.


----------



## ams (Aug 22, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Killing things. If you want to be with me, you have to put up with me taking spiders away instead of killing them.



Aww this is really sweet, I always save bugs too.


----------



## doveling (Aug 22, 2015)

- too cocky (egotistical)
- boring
- smoking/drugs/obsessive alchohol
- too big of a gamer/anime lover/weab ; go away


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 22, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> anyone who is
> - mean to children



awww we will never work  rip


----------



## tui (Aug 22, 2015)

people who treat people with drug/substance abuse problems like theyre not people and shun them for it


----------



## Murray (Aug 22, 2015)

People please remember that if you simply want to agree with a post, use the like button!

Anyway, I guess I don't really have any turn offs other than the obvious. I guess people who aren't open minded are a bit of an instant no.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 22, 2015)

-Cockiness
-Excessively stoic and/or serious personality
-Bad Hygiene
-Rudeness
-Addiction
-Extreme Sadism
-Basketball Shorts
-Bacne
-Bigotry
-Nit-pickiness


----------



## Jake (Aug 23, 2015)

Apart from obvious like just being discriminative, bad hygiene, etc.

If u pronounce th as f I rly don't want anything to do with u, same if you walk with your feet pointing out wards like \  / (or worse, keep them parallel, or close to pls) but other than that you're good to go


Also adding noses to your smilies (unless ur trolling) is a big no no


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 23, 2015)

D-bags in general c:


----------



## radical6 (Aug 23, 2015)

also if u wont eat my cultural food then we cant date, bc i wont date unless i see it long term, and if its long term u better like my cultures food or else u can be eating out of the trash. pho is good. 

if all u do is talk about memes and you dye your hair green like those tumblr ppl i wont talk to u at all. also if ur into that hipster alien ****.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 23, 2015)

Lots of smells are off-putting to me, especially guys who like dowse themselves in any cologne or body spray and you can smell them down the street and can't freaking breaaaaath. Terrible. Body odor can be really bad too. =[ No me gusta.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 23, 2015)

Very religious people yes, I cant stand it when people talk about it. Know-it-alls, Stuck-up people. People that cant control their anger. Also drugs and smoking.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Aug 23, 2015)

STUPIDITY!!!!! Also bad hygiene and rudeness to others (including animals!).


----------



## naelyn (Aug 23, 2015)

Overly loud people. Like their voice is extremely loud. Dude I'm right here.
People who chew with mouth open or make really gross slurping noises when eating.
my perfect mate has to be a mellow toned and table mannered.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 23, 2015)

Being super clingy when I don't like the other person enough just yet. Smoking, alcohol, drugs in general.

More than half the time I'm the one who initiates conversations, and I consider myself a pretty great conversationalist. But it takes two to tango, and if the other person doesn't do their part of the tango and hardly makes any effort in talking: that's a strike. It's okay if the other person has more of an introverted kind of personality, in fact that makes me more interested in them 

Oh, and being too immature and religious. Too loud, not hygenic.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2015)

too shaved. i understand if you want to clean up around your butt for various reasons but really stop waxing **** unless it gives you issues.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't really like party girls. Can never trust em

Lol why is everyone hating on people who drink?


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 23, 2015)

D-bags, super clingy, overly religious, and bad hygiene.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> Lol why is everyone hating on people who drink?



This lol. Of course you shouldn't be a drunk dreg but seriously some people need to stop.


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 23, 2015)

Moko said:


> This lol. Of course you shouldn't be a drunk dreg but seriously some people need to stop.



Because I'm not 21 yet. And that would make it underage drinking, which is illegal.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Because I'm not 21 yet. And that would make it underage drinking, which is illegal.



I meant like people are complaining about it just to be edgy and cool, of course I understand if you ain't the legal age.


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 23, 2015)

Moko said:


> I meant like people are complaining about it just to be edgy and cool, of course I understand if you ain't the legal age.



Oh, I see. My bad. ^^;


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2015)

No worries, it can be misinterpret easily ^^'

Also.. parents if you gonna jav woohoo or they talk about embarrassing things you did as a child

no just no


----------



## milkyi (Aug 23, 2015)

No facial hair, Sorry I love feeling your beard against my face.

People who yell / talk to loud.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 23, 2015)

Lots of hair *shudders*


----------



## peppy villager (Aug 23, 2015)

When people get food stuck in their teeth or their teeth just look like they REALLY need to be brushed. It kills me I hate it so much.
Body odor (obviously). 
I get turned off when someone I thought was cool makes a sexist/racist/homophobic joke. 
Being the taller one in a relationship. (only once, never again.)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

When they obviously know way more than you do and act sassy because of it. Sorry I never thought about it before .__.


----------



## Azza (Aug 24, 2015)

Hmmmm...
- stupid people Less intelligent beings
- Religion obsessed people
- Ignorant people
- Arrogant people
- Stubborn people
- Unhygenic people
- Quiet people
- Druggos or drunkos
- Insensitive people
- Obsessive people


----------



## Kanapachi (Aug 24, 2015)

Feet


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

Interesting on the hygiene parts.. Well obviously you shouldn't smell like a garbage can whenever you see people or look really crappy but seriously if they aren't like I see no reason to complain.


----------



## Azza (Aug 24, 2015)

Moko said:


> Interesting on the hygiene parts.. Well obviously you shouldn't smell like a garbage can whenever you see people or look really crappy but seriously if they aren't like I see no reason to complain.



I'm not going to complain if they have a hair out of place or something like I'm sure most people wouldn't (I hope), just with basic things like brushing teeth, showering, not smelling, you know the usual.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

Azza said:


> I'm not going to complain if they have a hair out of place or something like I'm sure most people wouldn't (I hope), just with basic things like brushing teeth, showering, not smelling, you know the usual.



Yeah, of course. Most people complain on the other kinda hair and as long as it's not 3 meters hanging down I don't really care.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 24, 2015)

Another thing I just thought of that turns me off is when people are, well, boring. I like fun people. You don't have to be the life of the party or anything, but I like people willing to go out and try new things, and have fun. I don't like extremely negative people.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Aug 24, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Because I'm not 21 yet. And that would make it underage drinking, which is illegal.



underage drinking is my life motto


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Another thing I just thought of that turns me off is when people are, well, boring. I like fun people. You don't have to be the life of the party or anything, but I like people willing to go out and try new things, and have fun. I don't like extremely negative people.



This lol or they act all serious because they thinks it makes them so mature, ew no


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Aug 24, 2015)

*If he...*

☣ Is anti-feminist/neckbearded/MRA/sexist
☣ Is racist/homophobic/Islamophobic/etc
☣ Has bad breath
☣ Is unhygienic/not willing to take care of his body
☣ Is clueless about fashion
☣ Is Republican/conservative
☣ Is overly sexual (If I can't even *hug* him without him saying something sexual... UGH. It's so gross. There's a time and place for everything. He should know that.)
☣ Is lazy
☣ Is destructive/hot-tempered
☣ Is possessive/easily jealous 
☣ Doesn't share the same interests as me
☣ Wants kids
☣ Can't decently cook/clean/take care of himself
☣ Is really cocky. (I love confidence, but cockiness is annoying and unnecessary. Confidence = walking into a room and thinking you're cool. Cockiness = walking into a room and thinking you're better than everyone else.) 
☣ Is boring (I were to somehow lose my voice from a cold or grow tiring of talking for a day, he'd better know how to talk to me.)
☣ Has no manners/composure 
☣ Is too insecure, negative, or whiny
☣ Is unappreciative (I bought my ex an expensive jacket out of random kindness. All he did was rip it from my hands and say, "Cool." ... Ew.)
☣ Is impatient. (Especially with me.)
☣ Text-speaks/has poor grammar, spelling, punctuation, etc (hey bby what u doin tonite.......... ;p)
☣ Has a criminal record 
☣ Is an extremist with his religion

*I don't want to be anywhere near him.*


----------



## Rasha (Aug 24, 2015)

people who are very moody also those who are extremely picky about everything
also none animal lovers


----------



## Flop (Aug 24, 2015)

I really hate arrogant people.  Laziness turns me off too.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

people who think you are way inexperienced just because you don't know common knowledge .. lol. more a pet peeves but yeah if people are gonna go like this. no bro.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 24, 2015)

*Cos swearing isn't allowed on here, it seems*

**** boys and bronies basically, m'lady.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 24, 2015)

Chipped-Teacup said:


> Bronies




How rude! Judging someone on what they like! ;w;


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 24, 2015)

Smoking -> no judgement but if an attractive guy starts smoking I will not find him physically attractive anymore
Guys who keep liking you for years on end even though you've been in relationships and repeatedly rejected them


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 24, 2015)

Smoking.


----------



## Raffy (Aug 24, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Guys who keep liking you for years on end even though you've been in relationships and repeatedly rejected them



are you saying i cant like zac efron just because hes already dating someone.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 24, 2015)

Raffy said:


> are you saying i cant like zac efron just because hes already dating someone.



ya pls don't mess with the flo and stick to the status quo


----------



## sock (Aug 24, 2015)

Big beards. Big egos. Smoking, drugs, alcohol.


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 24, 2015)

Being overprotective is my biggest turn-off.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 24, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> How rude! Judging someone on what they like! ;w;



It's the way they fetish them, like if they just liked the show because it's fab I'd be okay with that


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

Bwazey said:


> Being overprotective is my biggest turn-off.



that's more parents problems with me though


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Aug 24, 2015)

Wittle_Munchkin said:


> *If he...*
> 
> ☣ Is anti-feminist/neckbearded/MRA/sexist
> ☣ Is racist/homophobic/Islamophobic/etc
> ...



haha goddamn


----------



## piichinu (Aug 24, 2015)

Kanapachi said:


> Feet



false

--

mainly just sexism/racism


----------



## Rasha (Aug 24, 2015)

greasy hair with flakes


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

People who drink alcohol excessively; the ones that have to drink to have a good time.  I already made a vow for my life a couple years ago that I'd never drink a sip of alcohol in my life, even when I'm 21 and up and it's legal.  I find those people to be repulsing.  :/

Also people who smoke or do drugs.  No... Just no.......

As well as people who don't show their feelings, like at all.  I can't stand people like that.  :/


----------



## Beardo (Aug 24, 2015)

Average stereotypical 4chan users, bronies, sjw's, bad sense of humor, boring, unfunny, doesn't know how to do basic housework (cooking, laundry, vacuuming, ect.) lazy, sleeps later than me, bad hygiene, cheap, weeaboos/"otakus", large people (like the morbidly obese, 400 pound people), and smokers.
oh, and if you think random=funny get out.


----------



## Kess (Aug 25, 2015)

ehh physical or personality wise?

physical- bad hygiene. Espes hair/nail wise. 
personality- racist, misogynistic, entitled, inconsiderate, ungrateful, disrespectful, things like that.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 25, 2015)

People who are too annoying, stinky, obnoxious, loud, histrionic, stupid, peppy, unreliable, serious, bossy, sensitive, gross, egotistical, childish... The list goes on and on. I dislike most people in general.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

yeah religion and people who wants kids are a big no-no tbh


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 25, 2015)

Rudeness! And bigots, could never date a bigot.


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 25, 2015)

radical extremists and people who think that if you dont get drunk ur lame and boring


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> radical extremists and people who think that if you dont get drunk ur lame and boring



well if you had problem with drinking and such or can't take it well i understand but it's annoying that they try to rack down on you because you like booze.. like dude no ain't gonna happen


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 25, 2015)

Big ego's
Dosen't shower (and similar)
Is very dry and never laugh... like damn.. life's too short to be mad (24/7 that is)
When they take you for granted


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Big ego's
> Is very dry and never laugh... like damn.. life's too short to be mad (24/7 that is)



yeah.. like when they get your jokes but pretend to be dry and boring.. ugh


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Big ego's
> Dosen't shower (and similar)
> Is very dry and never laugh... like damn.. life's too short to be mad (24/7 that is)
> When they take you for granted



Ya, if my corny jokes can't even spread a smile across your face,
Then I don't think it'll last long.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ya, if my corny jokes can't even spread a smile across your face,
> Then I don't think it'll last long.



this, i've always been some freaked unicorn from outer space so if you can't take my weird personality.. you are welcome to f*** off.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also people who brings up sex the minute  you start talking to them, i'm like.. yeah sure I could probably bang you but you don't have to mention it 24*7


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> this, i've always been some freaked unicorn from outer space so if you can't take my weird personality.. you are welcome to f*** off.
> 
> Hehe, freaking unicorns from outer space riding radioactive corn dogs sound like a fun idea~


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

That's me 

Also about sex talk .. I mean people who do it.. like all the time way too seriously. I get you like me, doesn't mean you need to bring it all the time in a serious way.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

If the glue holding together a relationship is the desire for sex, then I think it's best you either backed out quickly or try and see your partner as more than just an object for your entertainment.


----------



## tumut (Aug 25, 2015)

When they text "I love you" or "I'll miss you babe" excessively.


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 25, 2015)

Also... when they are serious... boring as **** tbh

yeah, you should be serious now and again but not 24/7 like damn....


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Also... when they are serious... boring as **** tbh
> 
> yeah, you should be serious now and again but not 24/7 like damn....



oh god yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> If the glue holding together a relationship is the desire for sex, then I think it's best you either backed out quickly or try and see your partner as more than just an object for your entertainment.



not that i'm in a relationship but tbh whenever someone goes overly serious and talks about it for hours.. umm yawn.. next


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> oh god yes
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I find sex talk in itself is boring.
We could instead talk about making really odd and unique sandwiches and seeing who can scarf one down the fastest.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I find sex talk in itself is boring.
> We could instead talk about making really odd and unique sandwiches and seeing who can scarf one down the fastest.



Yes or how about I beat you in random cards games or SSB.

seriously sex is not life nor the reverse. It's for pleasure but people don't need to jabber about it for days really.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> Yes or how about I beat you in random cards games or SSB.
> 
> seriously sex is not life nor the reverse. It's for pleasure but people don't need to jabber about it for days really.



Haha, you'll most likely beat me in SSB. I suck. xD
Card games I'm good at, unless it's Speed.

Who talks about sex for days on end anyways? 
They don't sound like very pleasant or happy people.


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 25, 2015)

When they have a negative opinion towards ur hobbies

I cri


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Haha, you'll most likely beat me in SSB. I suck. xD
> Card games I'm good at, unless it's Speed.
> 
> Who talks about sex for days on end anyways?
> They don't sound like very pleasant or happy people.


Depends on which Smash 

..I don't know really but some does I guess


----------



## oreo (Aug 25, 2015)

- hates hiking
- bad hygiene/poor fashion
- too sheltered
- too clingy or insecure
- can't spoil me/is too cheap lmao!!! hey i return the favor
- is a prude
- doesn't share any common interests with me
- hates children and animals
- unemployed

ugh like i love cute nerds who has a clean home with plants everywhere, i'm too picky


----------



## ThomasNLD (Aug 26, 2015)

- cruelty to people/animals.
- approaches everything from a negative angle
- to wired (as in not laidback)
- bossyness.
- low intelligence.
- no spontanity
- overly butch/overweight.
- bad hygi?ne.
- shallowness.
- lack of humour.
- to old/to young.
- spoiled.
- lack of femininity.

It sounds like a lot huh?


----------



## boujee (Aug 26, 2015)

People with no money.


----------



## hemming1996 (Aug 27, 2015)

So many...
Smoking, unibrows, terrible hygiene, terrible humor, racism (and homophobia, transphobia etc.), extreme hairiness, bad fashion sense, supports UKIP, long gross nails, no job


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2015)

Well the no job thing I don't get like, sure if you want to have a serious relationship later on but really if I would judge people by that then I'd jav no friends lol.


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 27, 2015)

women


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 27, 2015)

Stubbornness, aggressiveness, and a lack of sympathy.


----------



## Princess (Aug 27, 2015)

arrogance, ignorance, and bad taste


----------



## Javocado (Aug 27, 2015)

anything animal print


----------



## Ashtot (Aug 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> anything animal print



i was going to get you a john cena print shirt but fine i guess ill keep it


----------



## Javocado (Aug 27, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> i was going to get you a john cena print shirt but fine i guess ill keep it



just because he has an elephant dong does not mean he is an animal!!!


----------



## Knopekin (Aug 27, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Another thing I just thought of that turns me off is when people are, well, boring. I like fun people. You don't have to be the life of the party or anything, but I like people willing to go out and try new things, and have fun. I don't like extremely negative people.





Moko said:


> This lol or they act all serious because they thinks it makes them so mature, ew no



THIS. For both friends and romantic partners, I like it when a person has hobbies and stuff they're passionate about, and likes to share experiences and is _fun_ Negativity is so draining, I don't know how people do it.


Thoughtfulness goes a long way for me, too. Nothing makes me like a person more than doing something thoughtful (for me, or for someone else).

Hygiene is important too, especially teeth. Perfectly white, straight teeth isn't too important, just brush properly please!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 27, 2015)

Stink.  Any sort of bad smelling....thing.  And the cold.  Immediate turn off for me.


----------



## Joy (Aug 27, 2015)

Honestly don't remember if I've posted here or not buuut....

1. Boring people ( I just can't stand people I can't vibe with and talk to )
2. No sense of humor ( I crack stupid jokes... laugh plz)
3. Smells bad or no smell at all ( I'm really attracted to someone who smells good)
4. Too sexual ( please remove yourself)
5. Doesn't accept my religion or who I am 
6. Unsympathetic ugh

This is more relationship driven but it could go for a friendship with the opposite sex too.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 27, 2015)

This might sound strange, but I am a very sexual person, so I guess someone who is not very sexual is not really appealing to me.


----------



## Mino (Aug 27, 2015)

Uppity women.

Excessive hand washing.

People who play video games.


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 28, 2015)

Bulging veins.


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 16, 2015)

Beards, facial hair, rude personality, dominance, self-confidence (I actually find self-confidence kind of... unappealing)

I would rather have a girl with *low* self confidence because I find people like that much, much easier to approach. Also I want to be the one to cheer her up, lift her off the ground and watch her turn from a shadowed cocoon to the butterfly she is deep inside. I want to be the one to reassure her, to honestly tell her that she's beautiful. I want to watch my effors pay off and watch the one I love blossom.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't like... Over sexual people... I'm asexual and it makes me feel uncomfortable. Anything to do with below my waist is a no. Especially legs. Don't touch my legs. 

Changing the suject often makes me mad,
Total turn off
Arrogant people
People who don't share their feelings with me


Also, I love short people
I think they're amazing
My boyfriend is five inches shorter than me
And he's a total babe
xD

Also, boring people are like
Ew


----------



## tumut (Sep 16, 2015)

Moustaches.


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 16, 2015)

Smoking and fake people who only act for the attention of others. Definitely smoking though (You can kill yourself, but don't kill me)


----------



## riummi (Sep 16, 2015)

smoking, overly passive people


----------



## rubyy (Sep 16, 2015)

poor grammar like jesus h christ


----------



## Joy (Sep 16, 2015)

I saw a really cute guy today..then he pulled out a cig and started smoking.
He went from a 10 to a -9000 in less than 3 minutes. Soo...smokeing is a major turn-off for me.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 16, 2015)

Liars and people who literally all they can talk about is smoking weed


----------



## Raffy (Sep 16, 2015)

Rubyy said:


> poor grammar like jesus h christ



hat r u talking about :/

por grammer is the bestest.



my turn off is people who think that they can talk to me :/


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

snus/snuff. it smells bad and you don't look good having it hanging out of your lips lol


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 21, 2015)

hmm the only one that come to my mind right now is when people ~cannot~ make decisions for the life of them.

me: where do you wanna go?
them: i dunno
me: does grabbing some food sound good?
them: idk
me: picnic or mcdo
them: you choose


asdfghjkl;
pls just give me an opinion.


----------



## tumut (Sep 21, 2015)

Super lovey dovey-ness, lack of things in common with me, or guys who can't get me to open up. Asking for **** pics.

 Guys who act like white girls. Also guys who "talk with their hands" holy **** I can't stand this.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 21, 2015)

Miserable, super negative personalities.


----------



## Sanxithe (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm the miserable type...

For me it's someone who can't play along with my weird acts. Those conserved ppl that go "what are you doing" when you want to shake their hand just for the sake of it


----------



## Yumei (Sep 21, 2015)

* doesn't do a share of house chores
* messy in common areas (but you can keep your office/workspace however messy you want, as long as there's no roaches)
* no deep conversations
* holding back things/hiding/lying without good reason
* not...er..._appreciating_ my weirdness
* not making an effort to at least tolerate the things I like that they may not
* braggarts

...'tis a long list >.<


----------

